# Food tastes



## Bahnmor (Jan 13, 2008)

This may seem a slightly random question, but I know a couple of other people who have either had problems or still do suffer with IBS and they had the same answer as me.Do you find that you have a strong preference for quite salty foods?I give a resounding yes in answer. I don't like to think the amount of salt I must consume, yet I have no abnormalities in blood pressure, no tendency to migrane and it only affects my IBS if I overindulge (which happens anyway, regardless of salt content).


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im sorry, but i don't have that! I do like savoury foods, and sometimes i put salt on things, but not excessively!Why do you think you use so much?


----------

